# is playing guitar is good for your mental health?



## gustavowoltman

We see playing guitar as a form of mindful escapism, a way to create space between an individual and their busy mind. Guitar-playing is beneficial to your overall well-being and mental health in other ways, too, including helping you develop a greater sense of personal achievement.

What you say about this?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Playing any instrument, not just the guitar, can help with all of that. There's also research which shows that playing and/or listening to music helps to strengthen connections between the two sides of the brain and their respective functions, which is why it's particularly helpful for children as their brains and intellects mature.


----------



## Merl

gustavowoltman said:


> We see playing guitar as a form of mindful escapism, a way to create space between an individual and their busy mind. Guitar-playing is beneficial to your overall well-being and mental health in other ways, too, including helping you develop a greater sense of personal achievement.
> 
> What you say about this?


Totally agree. It not only gives me an interest that can evolve (plus all the benefits you mentioned) but I see it as a form of self-expression unique to me. When i'm playing my guitars im lost in my own little world.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been playing guitar over 30 years. I'm still crazy as hell but it has been therapeutic. Plus playing with people and for people is an absolute joy.


----------



## gustavowoltman

Music has the ability to make us dance like no one is watching, sing until your throat is sore and uncontrollably tap your feet.
LOL


----------



## Guest

It certainly helps me to stay relatively sane during this COVID crisis. Bach works the best.


----------



## Merl

I wouldn't even try to play Bach on the guitar. A rugged version of 'Wonderwall' is my limit.


----------



## realdealblues

Playing any instrument keeps your mind active and can allow your mind to escape. I've been playing guitar professionally for about 25 years now, I started on Piano before that, and I can play basic stuff on several other instruments. When I'm on my own I will just noodle and create ideas that just flow out and hours pass like minutes because just like Merl said, I go into my own world. When I play live or do work for other people it's a little different because I'm focused on what I'm doing because I'm working with more structure. Now, if someone says improv for the next 32 bars though then I will generally drift off and try to play whatever comes into my head. Sometimes I am trying to turn an emotion or a memory or something into a musical passage or idea, etc. The true expression part of it and creative experience is what drives me.


----------



## realdealblues

Merl said:


> I wouldn't even try to play Bach on the guitar. A rugged version of 'Wonderwall' is my limit.


Oh come on Merl, I'll have to send you a little single note version of Joy Of Man's Desiring I learned when I was like 14 that's fun to mess around with, you can even use distortion...lol. Get you away from those chords and into some single note lines 

I had a couple really cool versions of some other Bach things I used to play at one point, seems like they were parts from the Toccata & Fugue in D minor, also some Paganini caprices. A couple of them were fairly challenging I should re-learn them again.


----------



## starthrower

Come to think of it, I first listened to some Bach pieces by guitarists like Leo Kottke and Steve Morse before I heard any classical recordings. I cannot play Jesu like Steve Morse so I'll need the single note version!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Playing any instrument is usually good for your mental health.


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> Oh come on Merl, I'll have to send you a little single note version of Joy Of Man's Desiring I learned when I was like 14 that's fun to mess around with, you can even use distortion...lol. Get you away from those chords and into some single note lines
> 
> .


I'll take you up on that, mate.


----------



## Guest

I play guitar and piano--both give me great pleasure and are a wonderful way to relieve stress.


----------



## Gothos

Playing electric guitar as a teenager was definitely detrimental to my parents health.:lol:


----------



## 6Strings

Yes, it does. I've played classical guitar since I was a kid. It provides enormous pleasure (and occasional frustration!), and it has gotten me through some tough times. 

I agree that any instrument can do that as long as you enjoy it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I feel better when I've been practicing, but I'm lazy and discontented. My wife likes me best when I practice. I used to measure my happiness in how much time I spent with my guitar. Guess I'm not so happy then...I actually learned some Piazzolla last week and yes, I played some sweet Tarrega preludes today. Nice...I thought I had done nothing all day


----------



## Merl

I can only practise when there's no one around so my time playing guitar is limited. It frustrates me but I have to grin and bear it, as much as it annoys me.


----------



## Doublestring

No. Most guitar players are insane. The question is, did they become insane by playing the guitar or did they start playing the guitar because they were insane? There hasn't been enough scientific research into that matter.


----------



## Merl

Doublestring said:


> No. Most guitar players are insane. The question is, did they become insane by playing the guitar or did they start playing the guitar because they were insane? There hasn't been enough scientific research into that matter.


They were already like that. Take it from someone who plays guitar and knows a lot of guitarists.


----------

